# Saddles. Synthetic or Leather?



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am interested in what people think of synthetic and leather saddles. Are synthetic saddles easier to look after and more durable, or is leather the better option? I've heard that synthetic is cheaper but is it worth paying that little bit extra for the beautiful look and feel of a leather saddle?
If anyone can help me, I would be very grateful.
dance21


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally liked my synthetic saddle better. It was MUCH lighter and when I sold it, after having it for 5 years, it still looked new. So easy to take care of as all you have to do is wipe it off. The one that I had did not fit my mare very well so I bought another saddle that was leather. The leather one is definitely nicer looking and I do like it a lot, but I paid way more for it and somehow I managed to put a big scratch in the leather. I can darken the scratch with oil, but it will never go away. If you are just riding for fun or trail riding, I would recommend synthetic. If you are showing, you may want the leather as it does look nicer.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like synthetic. It can be pretty too! Easy to clean, cheaper.
The only thing is that it is probably less durable than a high-quality leather saddle.

I stick to leather when it comes to showing, synthetic in schooling.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Synthetic is great to look after, they're durable, you can take them to the beach and just hose them off afterwards, they're that easy!! 
Yes they do also have quite a long life span - HOWEVER, a good quality, well looked after leather saddle will outlive a synthetic. 

In saying that synthetics are good, I must confess that I am an avid leather fan and wouldn't buy a non-leather dressage saddle now, especially for competing. I do have a Wintec GP for beach riding and 'bush bashing', and it's comfortable for that, but I still find my leather saddles far nicer to ride in.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Yup LOVE my synthetic english saddle. I do not like the western ones though. Have to have leather western stuff.

My wintec is awesome. I went on a trail ride and it started to rain. Every one was freeking out about there saddles and I was not. . I have a nice one for sale if your looking for one  *wink wink* *hint hint* lol


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a total leather fan. I have had my share of needing to take care of the leather, but it seems so much better fitting and nicer than the synthetic that I took on trial from the tack shop when looking for a saddle. I'm not to used to synthetic but I will say this: leather is amazing. It looks beautiful and seems always to be a better quality than the synthetic. Although it is trouble to maintain it, I would sacrifice it for a nice leather saddle. As long as leather is well taken care of it is spectacular and I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also an avid leather user. You couldn't _pay_ me to take a synthetic. I think my main thing is functionality. I do a lot of roping and ranch work and it is impossible to find a synthetic roping saddle. Second to that, synthetic western saddles just look cheap to me. Even if they are good quality, they still look just cheap.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I *hated* the synthetic saddles I've ridden in. Dallas did too. They were very uncomfortable for him. None came in the right size, they all pinched him. The stirrup leathers were impossible to work with, the saddles looked terribly fake, and they were uncomfortable for me. And they're frown upon where I show. That's just my personal experience, but I'm sure their great for some people. 

I *love* my HDR. It's so comfortable, and it's in near perfect condition after almost 6 years. I also love my English made leather saddle. Very comfortable, and looks sharp. I've preferred every leather saddle I've been in to a synthetic saddle.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree wih smrobs: synthetic western saddles look cheap. And how am I supposed to stay a buff when my saddle only weighs 15 pounds? Psht. Mine weighs 26lbs and I'm used to carrying that around. I'd feel awkward carrying around a lightweight synthetic. 

Synthetic english saddles look nice to me, but I know nothing of english anything. 

I also just reallyyy love the smell of leather. Can't beat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes to both!!

My favorite western saddle is leather, but I also have a synthetic one. I use the synthetic when my shoulder is bad and I can't carry a heavy leather one, I also prefer the synthetic when it is really cold out it is far warmer I think, it's an Abetta and is the material looking type.

For English riding I have mainly leather saddles, I have one synthetic, it's a 'fake' leather type and I hate it, it will be sold in the summer.

If you want to show at all, I would always choose leather, but if you are just happily trail riding and enjoying your horse, then if you are lucky enough to be able to try all options then you can make a choice.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Leather leather leather! All the way
I really dislike synthetics, I really don't find them to aesthetically pleasing and I think they look cheap. All the ones Ive been in haven't been comfortable.
I just think leather looks expensive/classier, and a well cared for leather saddle with last longer than a synthetic.


----------



## HorseLover88 (Mar 13, 2011)

In my opinion I would go for leather over synthetic saddles, you get more bang for your buck. I haven't liked any of the synthetic saddles I have ridden in. I don't like the plastic feel. The material is also hard and slippery. I would go for a leather saddle. If you are hesitant to spend the extra money on a leather saddle, look for a used one. There are tons of used saddles on the market and certainly one that will fit you and your horse. Leather offers more grip and a supple material. Another great thing about purchasing a used saddle is you won't have to break it in. So you won't have to deal with the sometimes hard leather at the beginning. Another point being that synthetic material is hard. That's just my opinion. Good luck!


----------

